# No spark in my NEW Poulan chain saw? Can't start



## BigBen (Aug 11, 2006)

My Poulan 16" chain saw won't start, won't fire, tried starting flluid, checked plug, looks good, dry and clean. I'v only used it 3 times. It was working great and then it just died in the middle of a cut. Hasn't worked since. Any ideas. Greatly appriciated.

Big Ben


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Some of the things that can cause that are:
Fuel tank is empty or shutoff valve is closed, or fuel line or fuel tank cap vent is clogged. 
There is water in the fuel. 
Carburetor is overchoked. 
Carburetor is improperly adjusted or needs service. 
Ignition system or its wiring is defective or ignition switch is off. 
Cutoff switch is open or defective. 
Spark plug is fouled, improperly gapped, or damaged. 
Engine compression is poor

Are you even getting a spark?

If you still cant get it to run and the unit is new, take it back.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 11, 2006)

It is a spark problem. I said it is new. Reality is I bought it last year, used it three or four times and it stopped running while I was useing it. I fiddled with it for a while then just used a different saw and forgot about until now. So, I bought it last year, but it is still not hardley dirty. Could it be an ignition problem? wiring? It's strang that it stopped in the middle of a cut. Any ideas? :dude:


----------



## BigBen (Aug 11, 2006)

Help !


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be a wiring problem but it most likely a bad ign. module. If it is still under warr. then send it in for repair, otherwise you will need to get a new ign. module. Of course check to make sure the wiring is OK first.


----------

